# Verträge anbieten



## Alice (5. November 2014)

Hallo.

Ich habe einen guten Freund der in Köln Gebrauchte Mobiltelefone kauft, verkauft und repariert. Obwohl das Geschäft gut läuft, möchte er sich Erweitern und bat mich um etwas hilfe.

Er möchte Handyverträge anbieten von E-Plus, D2, D1 usw. (alle) aber dennoch "ungebunden" sein. So ähnlich wie das Debitel-Konzept. Mir haben das zwar nicht im Detail besprochen, aber ich vermute, er möchte die Geräte selbst kaufen und eigene Angebote anbieten.

Beispiel:

1x PlayStation4 + 1x Spiel + 32" LCD FullHD wenn man 2 Verträge abschließt.

Meine "Aufgabe" ist es nun herauszufinden wie er überhaupt Verträge anbieten könnte. Er muss ja irgendwie "als Händler" oder so in den Kreis der Mobilfunkanbieter "aufgenommen" werden oder so.

Das einzige was ich finden konnte war bei 1&1. Problem dabei... Der Kunde bekommt das Handy zwar von 1&1 aber per Post. Das wäre also keine Option.


----------



## SpiceLab (5. November 2014)

Das Geschäftsmodell nennt sich Franchising oder Reseller.

Welche Voraussetzungen hierfür in der Mobilfunk-Branche erbracht werden / gegeben sein müssen, um eigene Verträge anbieten/abschließen zu können, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Alice (5. November 2014)

Das weiss ich.

Ich benötige Information für den "Zugang" in dieses "Milieu".

Ich kenne auch die Anforderungen (Geld und Ausbildung) für Franchiser, aber das ist eine ganz andere Ecke. Reseller ist natürlich richtig aber wie wo was?


----------



## SpiceLab (5. November 2014)

Alice hat gesagt.:


> dieses "Milieu"


LOL 

Sorry, wie im letzten Post geschrieben, ist das nicht mein Fachgebiet.


----------



## sheel (5. November 2014)

Letztendlich kann dir niemand außer den Betreibern selber sagen, was sie haben wollen (und das unbedingt schriftlich).
Alles Andere könnte gut gemeint, aber falsch sein.


----------



## SpiceLab (5. November 2014)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> Letztendlich kann dir niemand außer den Betreibern selber sagen, was sie haben wollen (und das unbedingt schriftlich).
> Alles Andere könnte gut gemeint, aber falsch sein.


*dito*


----------

